# For Knitters: Knitted Kindle Cozy, free pattern



## Meemo

Saw this posted on the Yahoo Kindlekorner forum. I'm thinking I might try increasing the size a bit so it would fit my Kindle + cover.

http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/baobab/baobab.html


----------



## Indy

Ooooh.  I crochet but can totally see the appeal of making one of those.  However, I think that would require me to first buy a flip or stand case so I can read while crocheting.  Hm.


----------



## MissERG

Looks interesting, though like you I'd want it to cover the kindle in case.  Another project to add to my todo list.


----------



## cheerio

wish i could knit


----------



## cmdixon

I'm not a knitter either, but I'd love to see your finished project if you decide to take it on!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I'm going to make one too, as soon as I can come up with the right yarn


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I printed the pattern (I don't knit either) but thought that this would be a good first project.  I do crochet and this pattern would be easy to convert to crochet.  If you sew this is a good example of a case to make from maybe some quilted fabric.  I would want to keep my Kindle in the Oberon cover so would need to make sure I made it big enough to fit.  This is a very good example for a pattern to hold our Kindles, very adaptable.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Oh... I REALLLYYYY like this cover.... and I'm a knitter!!  I'm not familiar with this yarn... I wonder if it's more "sturdy" than standard yarn.  I definitely want to make it so my Kindle in its Oberon cover will fit into it.  For those of you who don't knit.... this is a VERY basic, easy pattern and would be great to learn on.  Yeah!! 
    Thanks so much Meemo!!


----------



## sebat

Very cute!  Thanks for the pattern.  I'll have to make one when I get done with my current knitting projects.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Is anyone familiar with this yarn?  Since I live in the middle of nowhere... it's looking like I might have to use some other brand of yarn and it would help to know if this yarn is like regular yarn or if it's more "sturdy".  Using size 2 needles will make this a tight/close knit... but the finished product looks fairly substantial and not flimsy so I wonder if the type of yarn contributes to that.  Thanks!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I just followed the links....the yarn is 73% wool, 25% nylon, 2% other fibers (probably the metallic fibers). I'm going to find out where I can get this, and will report back soon!


----------



## bordercollielady

oohh - that looks easy and I really love the yarn.. have saved it until after I finish a bunch of other projects en queue!  Thanks!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

mrskb said:


> I just followed the links....the yarn is 73% wool, 25% nylon, 2% other fibers (probably the metallic fibers). I'm going to find out where I can get this, and will report back soon!


This yarn is about $15/skein. It takes one skein to make the bag. I could imagine a lot of different yarns could be substituted, thus making it less expensive. But I think I'm going to order a skein and try it out. If it turns out well, I'll be sure to post pics. It's a very easy pattern, so should go quickly, once I have the yarn in hand.


----------



## BevAnneS

I would think that any kind of sock yarn would work fine.  That works up well on those size needles.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I think so too...but I went ahead and ordered the yarn. The color in the pattern (Spiced Rum) doesn't come out until Fall 2010, so I ordered a blueish one called "Acai". I love beautiful yarns, and although this is a bit of a splurge, it will be fun to try it out.


----------



## PhillipA82

That's pretty cool


----------



## lindnet

Hey, I like that!  I can't knit, but crochet.  But I am NOT creative and wouldn't know how to convert the pattern.  Indy, if you figure it out, will you post again and let us know?  Thanks!


----------



## Meemo

Here's a crocheted one: http://www.ehow.com/how_5836808_crochet-case-protect-kindle.html

I'm pretty sure I've seen others but can't find them right now - might have them bookmarked on our desktop computer, will check later...


----------



## lindnet

Wow, thanks for the quick reply, Meemo!  I think I like the knitted one better, it seems more protective.  Probably because of the denser stitches.  What do you think?


----------



## PraiseGod13

I've been looking at hundreds of skeins of sock yarns on eBay and there are some gorgeous ones out there.  I think the variegated/striped would be really fun to use.... but you could just as easily make a solid color one.  There is one store about 15 miles from us that carries a little bit of yarn and I'm going to call them tomorrow morning to see if they carry any sock yarn.  If not, I'm going to order some I found on eBay that is blues/lavenders/purple/aqua.  There is also one that is browns/golds/aqua that would be gorgeous with my Vera Bradley Java Blue Hipster that is on its way to my house. 
    I could start a whole new Accessories Enabler discussion:  Those who knit bags to match each of their VB purses.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Hee-hee! What a fun idea!! We'll have to take pictures of our creations!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Another great idea for those who like to knit (or crochet) would be to make a felted cover. I love to felt! I may try that after I finish the Berroco cover...


----------



## Martel47

That's pretty cool.  Wish I had those skills.

Anyone want to make a nice masculine one for me?


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I think that if you want to crochet a cover you could just use a single crochet stitch to make one very similar to the knitted one (any beginning crochet book will give you directions to make this basic stitch, very, very easy).  I agree that it looks more protective than the crocheted one (I also printed that pattern).

I might just try to do one this weekend, if I do I'll post pictures.


----------



## Meemo

lindnet said:


> Wow, thanks for the quick reply, Meemo! I think I like the knitted one better, it seems more protective. Probably because of the denser stitches. What do you think?


Definitely. I just found another knitted and felted one http://yarnmom.blogspot.com/2010/01/kindle-pocket-free-pattern.html - I've never tried felting.
But I really do like that first one - it does seem more protective because it (at least seems) more tightly knit.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Meemo, thank you for all the great patterns!!  These all look to be very nice alternatives to the more expensive purchased carriers we all drool about.  Now if I can only get ambitious to actually make one.  LOL


----------



## Martel47

This stuff amazes me.  My grandma crocheted and did a little knitting.  I know some guys knit now a days, but I don't think I have the time to learn.  Oh well.  Best of luck on your custom expressions of love for your Kindles!


----------



## Meemo

Martel47 said:


> That's pretty cool. Wish I had those skills.
> 
> Anyone want to make a nice masculine one for me?


  Hmmm, could be the next big thing on Buy/Sell/Trade/Barter - maybe I could fund that Oberon that I totally don't need but TOTALLY WANT! Okay, not me - my knitting is not-so-pretty. But somebody could do it - I doubt these would take much time at all to whip up.


----------



## bordercollielady

mrskb said:


> I think so too...but I went ahead and ordered the yarn. The color in the pattern (Spiced Rum) doesn't come out until Fall 2010, so I ordered a blueish one called "Acai". I love beautiful yarns, and although this is a bit of a splurge, it will be fun to try it out.


Websters is selling Spice Rum now.. I ordered it last night:

http://www.yarnatwebsters.com/store/index.php/berroco-sox-metallic-1383.html


----------



## PraiseGod13

Cannot find any sock yarn around here so I just ordered some on eBay.  There are literally over 3,000 listings for sock yarn there.  What colors!!  I have my eye on several different ones..... this will be so fun.  According to my SIL who knits socks, this yarn is more fine than baby yarn.  Using size 2 needles.... I'm anxious to see how long it will take me to make one.  I'd love to make them for people!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

bordercollielady said:


> Websters is selling Spice Rum now.. I ordered it last night:
> 
> http://www.yarnatwebsters.com/store/index.php/berroco-sox-metallic-1383.html


Oh shucks...now I have to get another skein LOL! I think I'll see how the Acai works up first


----------



## DD

Meemo said:


> Saw this posted on the Yahoo Kindlekorner forum. I'm thinking I might try increasing the size a bit so it would fit my Kindle + cover.
> 
> http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/baobab/baobab.html


Thank you so much for this, Meemo. I started looking for a pattern like this since I got my first Kindle in June, 2008. Then I just gave up and haven't taken the time to develop one myself.

If you enlarge it to fit Kindle 2 in a case, will you please post your modified pattern here? Thanks again!


----------



## Martel47

etsy.com would be a good place to sell these things, if anyone wanted.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Martel47 said:


> etsy.com would be a good place to sell these things, if anyone wanted.


That's a great idea! I've never done it, but it might be fun to try. That is, if I end up making a great product


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

My Berroco yarn in Acai came today. It's a beautiful yarn! I'm going to start knitting this evening


----------



## MissERG

mrskb said:


> My Berroco yarn in Acai came today. It's a beautiful yarn! I'm going to start knitting this evening


I can't wait to see how this turns out, that yarn is beautiful. You should post pics as soon as you can. 

Also, out of curiosity how does the yarn feel? (if that makes sense lol)


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

It's really soft...softer than I thought it would be for a mostly-wool yarn. It's beautiful, with flecks of silver through it.


----------



## PraiseGod13

I can't wait to hear how it's going for you... and we'd love to see a picture when you're done if you can!  My yarn has been sent so hopefully it will be here by Tuesday or Wednesday.  I've been reading my pattern - what else can you do when you don't have your yarn yet? - and I'm thinking that since I like to have things "balanced".... that I might make the welts evenly spaced (same distance between them).  I'd appreciate hearing how you like the look of the uneven spacing if you make it following the pattern directions.  Lucky you - I'd love to be knitting right now!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Okay knitters... Please correct me if I'm wrong on this.... but I think this pattern isn't quite correct. For seed stitch, you need a knit stitch on top of a purl and vice versa. With an even number of stitches for your project, there needs to be a Row 2 for the seed stitch pattern. If you just repeat Row 1 which is K1, purl 1 for every row, with the even number of stitches, you're going to end up with ribbing. Row 2 - and the even rows - (which is the WS) has to be P1, K1 all the way across to create your seed stitch.
My yarn came today so I'm obviously not very far along... but it is variegated sock yarn in mauve and yellow. Gorgeous, cheery yarn and I'm loving it so far!!


----------



## sebat

PraiseGod13 said:


> Okay knitters... Please correct me if I'm wrong on this.... but I think this pattern isn't quite correct. For seed stitch, you need a knit stitch on top of a purl and vice versa. With an even number of stitches for your project, there needs to be a Row 2 for the seed stitch pattern. If you just repeat Row 1 which is K1, purl 1 for every row, with the even number of stitches, you're going to end up with ribbing. Row 2 - and the even rows - (which is the WS) has to be P1, K1 all the way across to create your seed stitch.
> My yarn came today so I'm obviously not very far along... but it is variegated sock yarn in mauve and yellow. Gorgeous, cheery yarn and I'm loving it so far!!


I haven't even looked at the pattern but...Yes.
You have to have an odd number CO... for k1, p1 every row... to work for seed stitch pattern. With an even CO you just have ribbing.


----------



## MissERG

You *can* work seed stitch with an even number of stitches, just *k1, p1 on one side and *p1, k1 on the other.  That just makes it extra complicated though.  

I think it just makes more sense to use an odd number of stitches and probably will when I can get around to this. 
Thanks for the heads up though, hadn't gotten that when glancing  over the pattern.


----------



## sebat

For anyone that in interested in learning to knit, I just found this book. It has the new audio/video feature. There are 6 demonstration videos included.


----------



## bordercollielady

I got my Spice Rum last night..not so sure I like the silver threads with the earthtones.. I think silver would look better with blues.. and gold with earthtones.. but maybe it will look better made up.  The silver isn't as obvious in the made up photo.. 

Later:  I've looked at the yarn more closely and now I think there is a combination of silver and gold threads.. definitely silver on the grey sections. but gold on the rust, etc.. very interesting. I wonder how they did that..


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

sebat said:


> I haven't even looked at the pattern but...Yes.
> You have to have an odd number CO... for k1, p1 every row... to work for seed stitch pattern. With an even CO you just have ribbing.


Yep, I agree. I started mine, then started again. The pattern leaves a bit desired...but hopefully, it will turn out alright in the end!


----------



## PraiseGod13

I almost have my knitting done.  I'm thinking now that I might get a piece of fabric and line my bag before I sew up the side seams.  My Kindle is in an Oberon cover which is pretty rigid and I don't want my knit bag to get too stretched out.  I'm really happy with the way it's turning out.  My yarn colors have a little pink, a little yellow, and a little orange in them so I'm thinking about using one button of each of those three colors - just for fun.
    Is anyone else thinking about lining their bag??


----------



## cmdixon

Have I missed any pictures?  I'm dying to see how some of yours turn out.  I'm not a knitter - just want to admire your work!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

PraiseGod13 said:


> I almost have my knitting done. I'm thinking now that I might get a piece of fabric and line my bag before I sew up the side seams. My Kindle is in an Oberon cover which is pretty rigid and I don't want my knit bag to get too stretched out. I'm really happy with the way it's turning out. My yarn colors have a little pink, a little yellow, and a little orange in them so I'm thinking about using one button of each of those three colors - just for fun.
> Is anyone else thinking about lining their bag??


I'm still knitting! But I've just been fitting a few rows in here & there! I really like the idea of a lining. Your button idea is cute too. You'll have to post pics when you're done!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I finally finished my knitted Kindle cover, using Acai Blue Berroco yarn. I think it turned out pretty well.  I may decide to line it with fabric, but for now, it's fine. The photo shows the cover with my K2 in its Noreve inside. The yarn is fabulous! I have about half the ball left, and I may work it into a scarf.


----------



## Meemo

mrskb said:


> I finally finished my knitted Kindle cover, using Acai Blue Berroco yarn. I think it turned out pretty well.  I may decide to line it with fabric, but for now, it's fine. The photo shows the cover with my K2 in its Noreve inside. The yarn is fabulous! I have about half the ball left, and I may work it into a scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _--- fixed link_


Looks wonderful! Funny, I was just thinking this week about resurrecting this thread to ask if anyone had completed one of these.

Did you increase the size so that it would fit with the cover on it? Gorgeous colors!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I can't remember ow many stitches it called for to begin with, but I cut the width down by about 20 stitches. The yarn actually has silver flecks in it, which can't really be seen in the photo. It's such a pretty yarn, and it was fun to work with!


----------



## bevie125

Wow that came out beautiful! I only really know how to do a basic stitch in knitting. I wonder if it would look okay that way


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

bevie125 said:


> Wow that came out beautiful! I only really know how to do a basic stitch in knitting. I wonder if it would look okay that way


This was pretty easy...the knit1-purl1 sequence is easy...the knit2 rows-purl2 rows easy...the hardest part was buttonholes, but you could look online for instructions to walk you through it. You could try it using inexpensive yarn at first, so you won't feel bad if you don't finish!


----------



## sebat

Here's everything you need to know to make this pattern. The videos are from www.knittinghelp.com

How to cast on... http://www.knittinghelp.com/apps/flash/video_player/play/34/1
How to do a knit stitch... http://www.knittinghelp.com/apps/flash/video_player/play/125/1
How to do a purl stitch... http://www.knittinghelp.com/apps/flash/video_player/play/127/1
How to bind off... http://www.knittinghelp.com/apps/flash/video_player/play/23/1
How to make a buttonhole... http://www.knittinghelp.com/apps/flash/video_player/play/8


----------

